# To be sponsored by reputable Real Estate Companies in Brisbane



## michelleclaire (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi 

Moving to Australia (Brisbane) - My next step is that I have been advised to be sponsored by a company.
I have worked in real estate since 2001 for the Spicer Haart Group, UK, the largest independent owned Estate Agency.
I am proud to say I work for the leading branch in the company as a Senior Negotiator with a proven track record of great sales and high end customer service.
What's my next quickest route please? I am looking to move to Brisbane this year.

Many thanks for your help.
Michelle-Claire


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

michelleclaire said:


> Hi
> 
> Moving to Australia (Brisbane) - My next step is that I have been advised to be sponsored by a company.
> I have worked in real estate since 2001 for the Spicer Haart Group, UK, the largest independent owned Estate Agency.
> ...


Your quickest route Michelle if there is to be one would be to seek an employer willing to sponsor you, a temporary residency visa 457 the one that most employers use for that.

So you really have to sell yourself now in the sense of finding such an employer and that could be difficult for most real estate companies work on a minimal retainer if that plus commission.
The conditions for employer sponsored visas have salary conditions attached and so that will make in RE company think twice about sponsorship in addition to having a ready supply of potential employees in Australia.

If you want to pursue it, you ought to examine the RE market for Brisbane and choose a few prominent companies, there being mainly franchise set-ups with major companies and some company names are Harcourts, Ray White, The Professionals, Century 21 , Nationwide .


----------

